

Is understanding the Chatbot Game an IQ test?  (Depressing user testing results.) - amichail

I'm starting to think so after getting back user testing results from http://usertesting.com.  Two out of the three testers were pretty clueless.<p>I've made changes as a result of these testing results, but this is rather depressing.<p>It's very much an explore and learn by example site:<p>http://chatbotgame.com<p>There's no tutorial.  I have a feeling few people read/watch tutorials anyway.
======
petercooper
_Two out of the three testers were pretty clueless._

Many users are clueless when it comes to Web sites, computers, and what not,
but it's nothing to do with their IQ. I'm useless when fixing a car, a
lawnmower, or getting the timing right when cooking, but that's not a
reflection of my IQ. It's because I don't have domain specific knowledge, I
haven't practiced enough, or whatever.

I know plenty of intelligent people I've had to guide through very simple
tasks on the Web or their desktops. I don't think their IQ is suffering
because they're ignorant and unable to quickly understand the metaphors a
computer throws up.

The sort of results you're getting from these "clueless" testers should
actually be very useful! If you can actually get a Web site to be easily
usable by these "clueless" people then that Web site's popularity will be
through the roof!

